# Goofballs from Maine



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I got a laugh out of these expressions on the boys faces that I caught yesterday at the beach. Hope you do too.

Oakly and Caue looking very goofy









Caue giving me his regal look.









Caue must have been tired of me snapping pictures.









Oakly looking very aloof.









Oakly giving the the raspberry


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw they are so cute! lol I love Caue's face in that first one! He looks like hes just loving life.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't ever think I've seen a 'windswept' _tongue_ before, Rob!

Your boys look excellent!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great pics, Rob! Goofy guys are very photogenic. Have they developed that twitch that mine have when the shutter is depressed? Like "STOP now or I will never pose again!" hahahaha


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Loll! love your goofy boys!  I like the first one! And the last two ones with the vivid blue sky behind Oakly, it's beautiful!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I love the pictures you take of your dogs- They always look like they are having so much fun.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Good pictures...I love the 2nd one. It's a good day when your tongue is flapping in the wind, and I do think Oakly is giving you the whatfor in the last shot. The sky looks to perfect to be real, where did you find that back drop?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That beach is at a little conservation area here in Calais, Maine.



janine said:


> Good pictures...I love the 2nd one. It's a good day when your tongue is flapping in the wind, and I do think Oakly is giving you the whatfor in the last shot. The sky looks to perfect to be real, where did you find that back drop?


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I love #4 of Oakly! It looks like it could be a postcard with the beautiful blue sky!!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome pics!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

love it!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great lookin' boys! Loved their expressions. Looks like they were having a ball.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hahaha! Cute!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

GREEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAt pics!!!!!

Did Rob get a new lens???


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Those are cute!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Great pics! Love Caue's regal look!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Great pics! Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I love the raspberry shot! You take the best pictures!♥


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh, the tongue! You're making me LOL over here! Goofers!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What great pictures! Goofy maybe, but they sure are beautiful dogs.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Goofy dogs are the best kind!! I love these photos! Your boys are handsome and goofy and perfect!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love it, great pics of the goofy Maine boy's


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

brilliant Rob, specially the aloof Oak


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The boys looks so good... love the tongues ;-)
Cant beleive you all had so much sun!!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Great pictures! Look at those tongues. I love the first one of Caue and the last one of Oakly.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great pictures! The wind sure was blowing, added a nice touch to the pics. As always, the boys look great. =)


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Great photos! Your boys look beautiful as always


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

LOL, I LOVE Caue's "regal" look. He looks like a model!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Great pictures! I love the windswept look


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Love your goofy boys, even though I don't know how to say Caue's name


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

I love when you post pictures of your Boys!!!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

pure joy!!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I love your goofy guys!


----------

